# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Programme d'accs direct aux ports avec ZLPortIO [Sources]

## Sub0

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Programme d'accs direct aux ports avec ZLPortIO.

Le composant a t amlior, il est maintenant possible d'xcuter plusieurs fois le service.
Extraire le fichier SYS dans le dossier de l'exe pour tester la dmo.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

